

A Map of Every Tornado Since 1950 - benheb
http://www.weather5280.com/blog/2015/06/08/a-map-of-every-tornado-since-1950/

======
SlipperySlope
Looking for the effects of climate change in the USA, I compared the first
decade in one browser tab with the most recent decade in another browser tab,
omitting F0 tornadoes due to better observations in the most recent decade.

It appears that the likelihood of a tornado has increased for the Texas-
Midwest States and diminished for the Eastern States.

